# At what point do you drop collision insurance?



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

Just wondering. My wife has a 2006 Pontiac G6 GT. No money owed on the car, the warranty expires this month. Barely has 20,000 miles, no real reason to trade it in (I'm sure we'd take a bath on trade-in at this point anyway,) but we're still paying for collision on the car. When do people usually drop the collision insurance on their car?


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

Instead of removing the collision insurance all together, could you lower it instead? :dunno:


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

In my understanding, the bank requires you to have collision to cover their assets if the car gets wrecked. But if you don't owe anything, you don't need it. But, if you don't have collision, and the you wreck the car, your insurance will pay for the other party, but not for your car.

If you can afford to write off the car in the case of a wreck, then go ahead and drop it. If you can't afford to replace the car or pay to fix it in case of a wreck, then you better keep the coverage.


----------



## PBC///2.7 (Aug 14, 2008)

^^^X2....so if you had leased the car or you pay mouthly on it you have to have it.....as said above keep it on....


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

> When do people usually drop the collision insurance on their car?


On our 2005 van the premium was over 1/3 the value of the vehicle. We decided against paying for coverage.

Sounds like your G6 is a keeper. Get a quote for a $1k or $2k deductible.


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas, guys. Appreciate it!


----------



## sakura (May 17, 2009)

'06 is a fairly new car ~ if a tree from a storm falls on it (have seen this happen) or you get a hit run (seen that one too) you are out of luck. How about a higher deductable and no comprehensive. I would look up the kbb value to reconsider.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

ChampagneKitty said:


> '06 is a fairly new car ~ *if a tree from a storm falls on it (have seen this happen) *or you get a hit run (seen that one too) you are out of luck. How about a higher deductable and no comprehensive. I would look up the kbb value to reconsider.


How would a tree falling on it not be comprehensive coverage? :dunno:


----------



## BlueC (Jan 13, 2007)

ChampagneKitty said:


> '06 is a fairly new car ~ if a tree from a storm falls on it (have seen this happen) or you get a hit run (seen that one too) you are out of luck. How about a higher deductable and no comprehensive. I would look up the kbb value to reconsider.


I think you have comprehensive and collision confused. 

IMO, I'd raise the deductible as much as possible.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

Your car seems on the newer end to consider dropping it.

For crying out loud, the 330 is my "newer" car and I have it on that. The volvo is a 2001 w/ 111K on it, I don't have it on that.

It's all about how you feel about the car as well. I always kept it on my 1999 328i because i loved the car.


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have decided to keep the collision/comprehensive for the next few years. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Why are you going to drop collision insurance? So when you get into an accident you end up costing yourself $15k+ to fix/buy a new vehicle AND buy the other person a new car? Doesn't sound smart to me.


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

BmW745On19's said:


> Why are you going to drop collision insurance? So when you get into an accident you end up costing yourself $15k+ to fix/buy a new vehicle AND buy the other person a new car? Doesn't sound smart to me.


Um.... There's a difference between _collision_ and _liability_....


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

When you own the pink slip. I haven't had collision insurance for years.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

`crappy double post.


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

ChampagneKitty said:


> '06 is a fairly new car ~ *if a tree from a storm falls on it (have seen this happen)* or you get a hit run (seen that one too) you are out of luck. How about a higher deductable and no comprehensive. I would look up the kbb value to reconsider.


So have I. :rofl: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=357834

It was covered under comprehensive, and worked out for the better in the end.


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

Dave 330i said:


> When you own the pink slip. I haven't had collision insurance for years.


If that was the case, we'd _never_ have had it, even when it was one day old.


----------



## QuoteWarz Insurance (Dec 17, 2009)

You never want to drop or reduce collision if you are still paying payments. Even if you own the car I never suggest dropping it all together because you never know when you are going to need it.


----------

